# Peat?



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

actually, the peat pellets would probably be easier to use than shredded sphagmum moss... but why use it in the first place? there are lots of products and techniques out there that will help you get going in the right direction (look into ADA aquasoil first)... peat substrate is not one i use or recommend. others use it and swear by it, ive tried it and never found any benefit. 

if i were to use it i would probably opt for the peat pellets, but again... why?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

majolo said:


> I read about putting a layer of peat underneath the substrate. I just wanted to clarify, is this something like *sphagnum peat moss *that you would find in a garden center?


That can be used if you choose to use it under your substrate. I guess which ever is cheaper.


----------



## easilyconfused (Oct 5, 2007)

I have shredded peatmoss from the local garden center under both gravel and play sand in my two tanks. While I can't really swear by it or at it, I have found that it is a cheap "filler" and the plants do root well in it. That being said, you are looking at a long time for it to settle, your filter, if it's running at the time, clogging, and having cloudy water every water change until you vaccum the debris off the top of your other substrate. I have even added it while the fish are in there and, other than not seeing them for a while, haven't had any losses yet, touch wood. You will also have the blackwater effect from the tannins and it may drop the pH and soften the water like adding peat to a filter.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

I think there's some confusion here...

there is only supposed to be a light "sprinkling" of peat under your substrate, in a NEW tank, to help feed the bacteria and cycle the tank quicker. I put a sprinkling of ORGANIC peat from the garden center (you could still see the glass on the bottom) under my Aquasoil on the last tank. Its not an actual part of your substrate.


----------



## majolo (Sep 19, 2007)

Nbot said:


> I think there's some confusion here...
> 
> there is only supposed to be a light "sprinkling" of peat under your substrate, in a NEW tank, to help feed the bacteria and cycle the tank quicker. I put a sprinkling of ORGANIC peat from the garden center (you could still see the glass on the bottom) under my Aquasoil on the last tank. Its not an actual part of your substrate.


Aha! That's exactly what I needed to know, thanks! This is actually an established tank that I'm changing substrate on, so I guess the peat thing doesn't apply, I just remembered reading it in some setups/articles round here. I'm leaving about a half inch of old gravel+mulm in the bottom, then putting aquariumplants.com's substrate over it. So would that be enough nutrients in the substrate? (looking to plant lots of crypts)


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

There's probably actually very little nutrients in the substrate. Any substrate you get, even ADA Aquasoil will be depleted of its nutrients in less than a year. So, unless you are looking to do a vivarium or try the dry plant method, it is not necessary to have nutritious substrate. Most plants can get their nutrients from the water column.

That being said, how many of you use peat in your filters?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

fishscale said:


> That being said, how many of you use peat in your filters?


I only use a very thin layer under the substrate when starting a new tank


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

fishscale said:


> There's probably actually very little nutrients in the substrate. Any substrate you get, even ADA Aquasoil will be depleted of its nutrients in less than a year. So, unless you are looking to do a vivarium or try the dry plant method, it is not necessary to have nutritious substrate. Most plants can get their nutrients from the water column.
> 
> That being said, how many of you use peat in your filters?


So you are telling me that all the available nutrients in Flourite and Eco-Complete are gone in a year?


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

I've always put a thin smattering of peat under my substrate in planted tanks. Does it really do much good? I don't know. Can it do any harm? I don't see how.

But I've always used the peat pellets made specifically for aquarium use. I'd be leary of just going to Lowes and buying a bag full of peat and who knows what else. Yes it's cheaper, but for just a thin layer, why not?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

> I'd be leary of just going to Lowes and buying a bag full of peat and who knows what else. Yes it's cheaper, but for just a thin layer, why not?


I know what you mean  but no worries the Sphagnum Peat Moss works just fine. It is 100% organic and I use it in all my tanks regardles of substrate, mulm, filter being fully mature, etc and I like you possibly, have changed my substrate many times.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Rex Grigg said:


> So you are telling me that all the available nutrients in Flourite and Eco-Complete are gone in a year?


Ok, you got me Rex. I meant NPK, and I was referring to Aquasoil.


----------



## mistern2005 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just used peat from Lowes under my Eco Complete. It actually came in chunks and that's kinda how I left it. It could be a pain though...if i ever uprooted a big plant to sell/trade, it would often have hold of a chunk of peat.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

well to jump right in 3 years later... i was searching this thread for likewise success using sphagnum peat moss. i use equal amounts of gravel, peat moss, flourite, laterite, schultz aquatic soil, and hard pan clay that i find along the creek bed kayaking. my tanks been awesome for 8 years straight on this mix and was really trying to pinpoint one or the other for the success.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Chad320, nice revival! Holy old threads batman. Thanks for the update after three years(8 in your case). Tell ya the truth, I wondered about Shagnum Moss taking the place of the 20 dollar small box of fluval peat. I f can, I might just buy a bag of Spagnum for my filters, But then again... why disturb a good thing...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

@ tyler, ive used regular sphagnum peat moss in panty hose in my canister filter for years because my LFS didnt sell peat and i couldnt justify paying shipping for the other kind when its expensive. it softens my water and stains it brown with tannins which are easily removed with carbon. i never had so much success with tetras until i tried this. great for blackwater effect.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Rex Grigg said:


> So you are telling me that all the available nutrients in Flourite and Eco-Complete are gone in a year?


There ain't none to begin with, just high surface area for bacteria cycling.

I have used a dusting of peat for many years, so did most of us in the SFBAAPS group in the past, many moved on to using ADA AS, or some have gone and used Worm castings, or lately, soils.

A little peat is good, no need for a lot.
Adds a longer term organic carbon supply that takes a long time to break down, soil breaks down much faster. So a mix of both is wiser. But peat alone can be used as well.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I use a dusting of peat in most of my tanks, good stuff. Best CEC rating that I've found and it's cheap.

- Brad


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

how much softer will this stuff make your water? and how much per gallon should be used?


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> how much softer will this stuff make your water? and how much per gallon should be used?


I've never found a good answer to that, it's more art than science. I add it to my pre-mix container via small bags and just add it until I get the desired pH but I have the luxury of being able to pre-mix and filter it. Most people add a small bag to there HOB, Canister, or add a little bag to there tank. 

I'd start out with just a little and work your way up.

- Brad


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

*clay in the tank idea (coming soon)*

being a diy guy and cheaper than ramen noodles ive been brainstorming about something that I thing might be a cheap diy fert solution. when im out kayaking ive found some hard pan clay. i took some of the clay and used it in my substrate with amazing results. so now my plan is this. how about cutting 1 ft.x 1ft.x 1/2" thick and sun drying it, then corvering it with gravel? when I used it before the only fallback was the clouliness of the water the first few days. I think this method would prevent that. its about the consistency of potters clay so its easily cut with guitar wire. do any of you have any experience with anything like this? what were the problems you had to overcome? any and all suggestions and ideas are appreciated. althuogh im kinda stubborn and will try it for myself anyway.lol. thanks!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If the GH and KH in your water is already pretty low, then peat will acidify the water quite a bit, and it does not take much. 

If the KH is too high it will buffer the pH more than the peat can overcome. 

Peat moss does not all have the same reactivity. If you are looking for a specific number on your test kit, then test in a bucket to see exactly what it will do for you. Calculate the amount of peat you will need. 

I do the following:
Tap water GH and KH are 4-5 German degrees of hardness. 
The water company adds something to raise the pH to the mid 7s or higher. (a freind measured it at 9 one summer!)
I prepare the water ahead of time so at water change time there is less change in parameters in the tanks. I keep peat moss in the filters, too. 

I add to HOB filters (10-20 gallon tanks) a few tablespoons of peat moss. Knee hi stocking cut into thirds. 
I add to canisters (29 gallon to 45 gallon tanks) about 1/2 cup to 1 cup. Fluval 404 gets one basket about half full. These are a divided basket, so I have 2 bags of peat moss in this filter. Rena XP3 has a wider, shallow basket, and it still takes 2 bags, ('cause stockings are flexible, but not that flexible!) 
Larger tanks (50 -125 gallon) have sumps or some combination of filtration and get as much as 2 cups of peat moss, split among the filters. 

I prepare water for these tank by running tap water into a garbage can and circulating it overnight or longer with a knee hi nylon stocking of peat moss. This will drop the pH into the upper 6s, but does not really affect the GH and KH. I have heard that it can, but I have not seen this effect. Make sure the pump is directing the water through the peat moss. Caution: nylon stockings are flexible enough to get sucked into the intake of pond/fountain pumps and can stop the impellor. When I fill a bag with dry peat moss I hold it in some water and squeeze it out several times to dampen it. Another way is to soak it in hot water until it is dampened.

I use Sunshine brand, found at Home Depot several years ago. Pure Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss. No surfactants, no fertilizers. It is milled to fine particles, from 1/4" on down. Not identifiable as a moss. The brand and store are not so important, just where I found it at the best price locally. 
If you are looking for a small amount to try look in the house plant section of your local stores. There may be individual bags of media intended for you to mix your own house plant soil.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

nothing wrong with organic peat i use it to soften my discus water, aging the water for 24 hours is another good thing to do.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the thread revive 

Ive been planning a substrate of crushed laterite on the bottom of the tank(just to keep it from eventually rising to the top of the substrate. Then a layer of Jobes Palm and Fern spikes broken in half and placed every couple of inches. Then a layer of finely ground organic peat(1/4" or so deep). I had then planned to cap the substrate with some Caribsea sand I had purchased for another project...probably around 2" or so deep.


----------



## JamesGood72 (Apr 1, 2010)

Apologies if this is oft-asked, but I haven't been able to find an up to date answer yet... 

I'm starting a 46 gallon planted tank. I have bought some eco-complete, and wanted to put sphagnum peat moss underneath. 

1) Is sphagnum peat moss worth doing, under the eco-complete? From what I've read, it will improve plant growth. 
2) Where do I get sphagnum peat moss without miracle grow or other fertilizer in it, in the US? I've looked at several Walmarts, and no luck. I will try Home Depot tonight, but from what I've seen in recent posts, they don't carry it either. 

Thank you very much,

-James.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it was Schultz brand I used, and I found it at Walmart. 

It's not necessary at all, though- if you can't find it you might as well just skip it.

If you do use peat, you won't need more than just a single handfull to scatter across the bottom of the tank- you want a light dusting that you can still see the bottom of the tank through.


----------



## JamesGood72 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you Laura Lee. We found some sphagnum peat moss last night at Home Depot. Unfortunately it was a huge bale of it, but I'm sure we'll think of some use for it!

-James.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

'Tis the season to be potting container gardens! :icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm getting ready to plan my 29 this weekend and thinking of using a dusting of peat under my eco complete, but if it only comes in a large package and it appears to not be that important, I think I will skip.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

FYI, I also use chunk peat in my shrimp tanks and they love it. they turn the chunks over and over eating whatever it is that grows on them. Another suggestion if youre starting new with this is to wet the peat in a bucket first so it doesnt float out. And if you can soak it for a week and scrape off the layer thats still floating even better. It acts like drifwood and needs soaked first. The chunk peat is found cheapest in brewer supply stores as peat used to smoke porters with. MMMmmmm...Smoked Irish porter!!


----------



## tuvix72 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've been using Granulated Sphagnum Peat Moss in my substrates for many years and still do today... I just setup a new tank two weeks ago and am trying Miracle-Grow brand for the first time, it's all they had at the store, it's fertilized but should be okay... in the past I used Schultz.

To get an idea of the quantities I used, this is a 180g tank and the bottom layer of substrate was composed of the following:
- 5g bucket of Flourite
- 4 cups of peat moss
- 1 cup of earthworm castings
- 4 cups of mulm from an established substrate
- 20 crushed Flourish Tabs

Mixed it all up and laid it evenly on the bottom glass, then topped with 3-6" of plain Flourite...

Regards,
Giancarlo Podio


----------

